# Canoe camping trip Follensby clear pond, lake clear, NY



## rowerwet (Jul 18, 2010)

great pictures I got of our canoe camping trip from mid June, we had perfect weather, no bugs, and a nice quiet lake with loons "singing" every night.


----------



## rowerwet (Jul 18, 2010)

another shot of the Island we camped on.


----------



## rowerwet (Jul 18, 2010)

early morning "steam" on the water, boat in the foreground is a mouseboat I built for my daughter, she and her cousins spent most of the day out on and in the water playing with her boat.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome Way to spent a couple days!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, that looks like the type of place my wife and I really enjoy. I'm betting you had a wonderful time. It is beautiful.


----------



## rowerwet (Jul 18, 2010)

we had a great time the weather was great, I spent a lot of time out in one boat or another, we had 5 canoes, two kayaks and the mouse boat, 8 adults and 10 kids. Due to regulations on the max number camping on one Island, two families had to camp on the shore across from the island, but we all ate on the island so we didn't have to worry about bears and food. I had never canoe camped for this long before, only overnight camping before. We had mountains of gear in each canoe, I ended up towing the mouseboat with my kids in it. (made it more fun for them)


----------



## rowerwet (Jul 19, 2010)

paddling was always fun as the water is clear, you can see the bottom almost anywhere, it makes you feel like you are flying.


----------



## Jags (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't see a single fishing pole - anywhere!


----------



## rowerwet (Jul 20, 2010)

there was some fishing, my brother in law and his twin took the kids out a few times, I don't fish, I did it with my dad and always caught fish, but it doesn't really interest me, last time I went was deep sea fishing in High school, almost 20 years ago. My daughter tried it out so I may be teaching her soon.


----------



## ihookem (Jul 20, 2010)

Rowerwet, no bugs? You trying to get me jealous?


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks nice and peaceful.

I would have to have a rod or 2 with me though.


----------

